# How To Reset The Carrier Air V



## Enumclawbackers

Not sure if this has been discussed, but we were able to avoid a very uncomfortable situation while out on our vacation. Short story - A/C stopped working and the unit gave 5 flickers from the green light. After reading the owners manual online, it was determined I had to bring it in for servicing. Not good. I called Tacoma RV and explained my situation. Luckily, after they made a few phone calls, the unit can be reset by taking off the screen (4 screws) and you can either disconnect the red or black wire's for about 30 seconds and it resets







.

So, if you are ever half way through your vacation with 93 degree heat, a two and three year old and a couple of dog's and this happens, give this a shot.

Thanks Jim from Tacoma RV. Hopefully this will help any of you.

Happy Camping







.


----------



## CamperAndy

It has been discussed but normally people disconnect the power at the trailer battery and also disconnect the shore power. Then reconnect the battery and then shore power.


----------



## Enumclawbackers

That sounds like a easier solution, thanks.


----------



## coloparkers

I had the same situation develop last weekend in Colorado near the Wyoming border at Dowdy Lake. Temp was in the high 80"s and midday Saturday the AC stopped working. We made it through the night without A/C and I called Lakeshore. They suggested disconneting shore power and battery as stated above. It worked! It appears that at some campgrounds when power demand lowers the voltage/amperage throughout the campground the Carrier unit will default and shut down to protect the compressor. You need to reset the circuit board to get it up and running again. The above steps will correct the situation and get you running again.


----------



## H2oSprayer

After the Carrier unit detects (I believe it is three) power interruptions such as a spike or loss of power, the unit enters "safe mode" and will not operate until it is reset in the manor listed above. One thing to keep in mind, if you keep your AC unit running when the shore power is unplugged from the campground connection, the unit will remember this until either it happens two more times or the AC and DC power has been removed from the Carriers circuit board. It is always best to have all electrical equipment turned off when connecting disconnecting the AC power.


----------



## Beaner242

Dont mean to drag up an old post but we had an issue over the weekend with our unit. Went out Fri. eve and setup the camper at our campsite. Set the air on 72. i noticed Sat that it just didnt seem to be cooling right, and the compressor didnt seem to be kicking off or on. I finally turned it off because I didnt want to burn up the compressor. Sun. started to get warm so the wife turned it back on, it ran for about 10 min. and then shut off. The green light started flashing but I didnt notice the number of times, I just turned it off. I called the closest rv dealer to me and they told me to pull the fuse out and let it set for a few min. and put it back in. I did that and it did come back on, but i dont want it to set out there and run while i see if its cooling and burn up the compressor. Should i let it run to see if its working or just take it in for service?


----------



## Compulynx

Ahh, Its MOD TIME!









Note to self - Put in a switch on 12 v supply at A/C controls to kill power and reset......

No More going out in that hot, humid weather to disconnect power and battery....









C


----------



## uppie89

I have been having an ongoing problem this weekend with my ac unit shutting down. It does the 5 blink deal when it does. It seems to ru all night just fine. I cant figure it out. Has anybody taken these in for service? Whats it cost. A brand new unit is around 600.00. I have been just flipping the main powere breaker in the camper to reset it. That seams to work.


----------



## CamperAndy

uppie89 said:


> I have been having an ongoing problem this weekend with my ac unit shutting down. It does the 5 blink deal when it does. It seems to ru all night just fine. I cant figure it out. Has anybody taken these in for service? Whats it cost. A brand new unit is around 600.00. I have been just flipping the main powere breaker in the camper to reset it. That seams to work.


If it is tripping in the morning or late afternoon then it is a voltage issue at the campground. Monitor the voltage as you do not want to run the AC if the voltage drops below 108.


----------



## California Jim

CamperAndy said:


> It has been discussed but normally people disconnect the power at the trailer battery and also disconnect the shore power. Then reconnect the battery and then shore power.


Only had to do this once, but it worked like a champ.


----------



## shaela21

Were you plugged into shore power through a surge protector? Just curious if you would have to go through all this if you were using a surge protector. I am going camping this coming weekend, and I guarantee that we will have the A/C running along with 150 other trailers and RV's. If the surge guard detects a power drop, it cuts all power to the trailer from the power pole, leaving me on battery. Well, I know the battery will not support the A/C. When stable power is detected by the surge protector, it opens up and allows power back to the trailer. I assume that I would not have to reset the A/C, or would I? Hmmm.


----------



## CamperAndy

shaela21 said:


> Were you plugged into shore power through a surge protector? Just curious if you would have to go through all this if you were using a surge protector. I am going camping this coming weekend, and I guarantee that we will have the A/C running along with 150 other trailers and RV's. If the surge guard detects a power drop, it cuts all power to the trailer from the power pole, leaving me on battery. Well, I know the battery will not support the A/C. When stable power is detected by the surge protector, it opens up and allows power back to the trailer. I assume that I would not have to reset the A/C, or would I? Hmmm.


Actually that will guarantee that you will need to reset it. If the compressor shuts down 3 times with out being commanded by the remote it locks the unit and will not allow it to start.


----------



## shaela21

CamperAndy said:


> Were you plugged into shore power through a surge protector? Just curious if you would have to go through all this if you were using a surge protector. I am going camping this coming weekend, and I guarantee that we will have the A/C running along with 150 other trailers and RV's. If the surge guard detects a power drop, it cuts all power to the trailer from the power pole, leaving me on battery. Well, I know the battery will not support the A/C. When stable power is detected by the surge protector, it opens up and allows power back to the trailer. I assume that I would not have to reset the A/C, or would I? Hmmm.


Actually that will guarantee that you will need to reset it. If the compressor shuts down 3 times with out being commanded by the remote it locks the unit and will not allow it to start.
[/quote]

I did not know that, though I probably read it at some point in the manual. Thanks.


----------



## ssrrchase

We had the same thing happen to us last week in 100+ heat - no AC and 5 blinks on the green light. I disconnected the shore power and battery, waited for a few seconds then connected it all back up. It worked and we didn't have a problem with the AC for the rest of the week.

-Steve


----------



## SmkSignals

Thanks for the posts. Camping right now at Silent Valley campground in So Cal. AC had the 5 blinking lights yesterday. Today I surfed the site looking for answers and here we are.

I disconnected shore power, disconnected the batteries, waited a few moments, hooked everything back up, and we are good to go !! AC memory reset and is back up and running !!

Happy Camping everyone ...


----------



## beagle187

I wish I would have read this post last year when we were baking at the campsite. Was told on the phone by a camper place that my AC had to be replaced. I just replaced it yesterday and still had the same problem with the blinking light after a few minutes. I just went and did the reset, but it was still shutting off after about 5 or 10 minutes. 
I called the same camper place and they told me it could be an issue with my 12 Volt batter on the camper. So I went and disconnected it, took it up town and had it tested. They said the battery is bad. Now I am going to take it to be replaced. Hopefully this will clear up my problems.

Now that I've spent $125 for on site HVAC tech to tell me it couldn't be fixed, $300 for portable AC unit for the weekend last year so we didn't bake, and $615 for new rooftop AC unit.
Turns out it could have just been a $100 battery.


----------



## hotrodz0321

beagle187 said:


> I wish I would have read this post last year when we were baking at the campsite. Was told on the phone by a camper place that my AC had to be replaced. I just replaced it yesterday and still had the same problem with the blinking light after a few minutes. I just went and did the reset, but it was still shutting off after about 5 or 10 minutes.
> I called the same camper place and they told me it could be an issue with my 12 Volt batter on the camper. So I went and disconnected it, took it up town and had it tested. They said the battery is bad. Now I am going to take it to be replaced. Hopefully this will clear up my problems.
> 
> Now that I've spent $125 for on site HVAC tech to tell me it couldn't be fixed, $300 for portable AC unit for the weekend last year so we didn't bake, and $615 for new rooftop AC unit.
> Turns out it could have just been a $100 battery.


I was wondering if your issue was resolved by replacing the battery. We have the same unit with the same problem. We are travel nurses and are going to be going to Arizona in a couple weeks and living out of our RV. One of our a/c units works and does a good job keeping the rv cool at nights, unfortunately we work nights and are at home during the days when it is hottest and just having one unit doesn't do the trick here in Florida. I have done the reset on the non-working unit and it comes on for a few minutes and shuts off and I deal with the blinking green light again. If the battery issue fixed your problem them im going to try that next. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## LightningFan

Thank you so much for posting this! I know this is an old thread, and you probably won't see it, but you have made my day!!!!!


----------



## Bronconiner

I am having a similar issue with my Carrier Air V HC unit. I have tried to disconnect the low voltage power and the shore power then reconnect them and the compressor will not turn on. The blower fan works and the condenser fan runs but the compressor makes a humming sound every few minutes. I have read posts indicating to check the batteries in the camper but have not tried this step. I have seen the blinking light on the ceiling controller as well. Trying to avoid having to replace the unit.

Any help to get this running again would be greatly appreciated! thank you in advance.


----------



## Bronconiner

I changed the capacitor out with a new one to take that issue out of the equation. The compressor hums every few minutes even after the capacitor change.

Thank you


----------



## Choppy C’s

Enumclawbackers said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed, but we were able to avoid a very uncomfortable situation while out on our vacation. Short story - A/C stopped working and the unit gave 5 flickers from the green light. After reading the owners manual online, it was determined I had to bring it in for servicing. Not good. I called Tacoma RV and explained my situation. Luckily, after they made a few phone calls, the unit can be reset by taking off the screen (4 screws) and you can either disconnect the red or black wire's for about 30 seconds and it resets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So, if you are ever half way through your vacation with 93 degree heat, a two and three year old and a couple of dog's and this happens, give this a shot.
> 
> Thanks Jim from Tacoma RV. Hopefully this will help any of you.
> 
> Happy Camping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Choppy C’s

We were in Nashville and the same thing happened. You're post got us out of trouble. Thanks!!!!


----------

